
Amazon gets restraining order to block Microsoft work on Pentagon Jedi - coloneltcb
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/13/amazon-gets-restraining-order-to-block-microsoft-work-on-pentagon-jedi.html
======
guptaneil
> The company claims the evaluation process contained “unmistakable bias” and
> has since asked the court for permission to depose President Donald Trump,
> Defense Secretary Mark Esper and former Defense Secretary James Mattis.

The war between Bezos and Trump is fascinating to watch play out in front of
us.

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
They should have large families, as it used to be common in the past: "... and
then, the youngest brother's son-in-law attacked from an unexpected direction,
upsetting ..."

------
wyxuan
Dupe

~~~
combatentropy
Yes, more comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22320798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22320798)

------
nunbit
looking at that pictur trump microsoft amazon... sitting together .... eating
breakfast... dicks....makes me rally sick from stomach....good reminder why I
dont't use microsoft...they are sick these people... look at them...almost
puked my breakfast....sick sick sick sick sick people who use microsoft

------
nunbit
I would like to make sure. When I click thumb-down button in telegram under
this very very sick pictur It means that I don't like those kind of posts on
telegram channel or is it like facebook like dislike?

